# SAFFIRE Grill questions



## smoker317 (Oct 9, 2014)

I am getting close to buying a Kamado style grill.  I was absolute set on the BGE until I stumble into a local store looking for a fall deal on patio furniture when I see these SAFFIRE grills.

Of course the salesman told me how the SAFFIRE is an upgraded version of the BGE because of the better quality parts being used.

So I have searched the web and have not found a whole lot of reviews or experiences with the SAFFIRE grills.  I found a couple threads on a different site, however, as best I can tell, the SAFFIRE grills have been out since around 2009.  With so little info on the web I am wondering if that means anything?

The purchase of the BGE is a big investment for me and I am willing to put in a couple hundred extra bucks for a SAFFIRE if the claims are true, such as surgical grade stainless steel hardware that is guaranteed for life to not rust unlike the painted steel on a BGE that will rust, etc...

So how many SAFFIRE owners on this site and what are your experiences?


----------



## b-one (Oct 9, 2014)

I never trust "lifetime" anything. Any company can fold, unless there to big to fail! Good luck with the purchase I looked into the egg but ended up with a WSM and a Weber Gasser instead.


----------



## smok-e-j (Oct 10, 2014)

IMO with these type grills its pretty much all the same technology that will cook the same quality of food.  It comes down to the side factors such as price, accessories and quality.  With that said I agree with ^ lifetime  warrenties don't hold much weight, so I would go with the one that has better quality parts on it.  I personally think BGE has  outpriced their quality but they do have the most accessories I believe. 

Doing a little search on SMF I found this, it may or may not help you.   

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/147482/big-green-egg-versus-primo-versus-kamado-joe 

Good luck on your purchase.  Whatever you choose you're going to be cooking some amazing meat 

Happy Smoking 

J


----------



## addertooth (Oct 10, 2014)

On any Kamado style grill do the following google searches:

_*brandname*_ customer service

_*brandname*_ cracked firebox

*brandname* cracked ring

*brandname* warranty

Other important factors are:

Is a rack system available?

How many levels is the rack system?

What are the racks made out of?

Are cast Iron grates and griddle available for the Kamado?

How hard is ash removal, does it rely upon an "ash scraper"?

What is the thickness of the Ceramic?

What is the shipping cost?

Is there local support?

Does the fire ring and fire box have a stress relief slot cut in them (which reduces the chance of them cracking)?

Is the top rack flush with the top of the ceramic (important for easy removal of pizza bakes)?

Is the lower air damper a "slide type" (this makes connection of a stoker easier)?

Is the upper air damper just a daisy wheel, or does it also have a additional sliding disc assembly for greater air flow (for searing)?

Another option is one of the various steel Kamado cookers, such as the Akorn and Bubba Keg.  They are typically not a lifetime option, as steel will eventually rust out.  But they are a great way to get your feet wet with Kamado style cooking at a lower entry price. 

Please consider size as well.  The last 15 pound brisket cooked, used all of a 20 inch grill surface with a half inch of space at the edges.  Think about the largest food you will wish to cook (over the next several years), and make sure your long-term purchase will accommodate it.  Consider what is the largest group you will cook for, and have enough grill space to support that size of a gathering.  Several of the less expensive ceramic grills have an 18 inch grill surface; measure the one you are considering. 

The final consideration should be the price.  A ceramic kamado should be a lifetime purchase; the amortized price per year is quite low regardless of initial cost.  On a major grill purchase, cry once (when you open your wallet), and don't regret for _*Years*_ the lack of features or support. 













Big Joe and Akorn.jpg



__ addertooth
__ Oct 10, 2014


----------



## smoker317 (Oct 13, 2014)

Thank you!  You bring up great points.  I was considering an 18" grill, but you are correct, for me and what we smoke, brisket for instance and 14 # turkeys, etc..  I will follow your advice, just like with gun safes, always buy the next bigger size than what you think you need.  LOL.


----------

